# The Big Picture of Permanent Weight Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Most people who read my articles and e-books know me as a science guy who likes to quote studies and apply research to everyday problems such as weight loss, bodybuilding, and other health/fitness related topics.However, sometimes you have to step back from the science and look at the big picture to help bring people back [...]

*Read More...*


----------

